# Full(ish)-sized keyboard to attach to Android phone/tablet



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note II. I'm looking for a keyboard to go with it. I'm thinking with the Note II, a keyboard, and Dropbox, I could do some work without taking the laptop when traveling. Including note-taking at conferences, but also some writing (Am I dreaming)

I wondered if anyone has tried this?

Big caveat for me is that I need a nearly full-sized keyboard because of hand/wrist issues.

I've looked at the Freedom Pro Bluetooth Keyboard
http://www.amazon.com/Freedom-Bluetooth-Folding-KeyBoard-Elegant/dp/B002ZNIWJ6

Anybody try this?

Or any of the roll-up/fold-up keyboards?


----------



## Greer (Sep 24, 2011)

Would a netbook or a MacBook Air be a possible solution. Both are small and light and have good battery life, and you wouldn't have to worry about importing the stuff from your android to whatever software you usually use.

Or one of those AlphaSmart doohickeys that someone was talking about the other day? They have a full size keyboard and apparently the battery life goes on and on like the Energizer Bunny.


----------



## tkepner (Jun 13, 2013)

Patricia McLinn said:


> Or any of the roll-up/fold-up keyboards?


Unless your note taking at the conference always gives you a table to work at, the roll-up and folding keyboards can be impossible to use. And with wrist issues, typing on your lap might not be the best idea.

All the tablet/keyboard combinations I've seen seem to be designed for table-top use.


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

I use this one with my Nexus 7 and I adore it.


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

KaryE said:


> I use this one with my Nexus 7 and I adore it.


Looks interesting -- whose is it? Does it have a model name/number? UBS connection or bluetooth?


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts, Shayne!



Shayne said:


> Would a netbook or a MacBook Air be a possible solution. ...


Sigh. That's what I'd hoped, too, Shayne. The ones I've tried that were light enough caused me hand/wrist discomfort very quickly.



> Or one of those AlphaSmart doohickeys that someone was talking about the other day?


I have an AlphaSmart (the plain one, not the Neo folks were talking about), and do like it. What I was trying to do was get something that would make the Note II work for everything. Since it's my phone, I take it everywhere anyway, so ...

The other thing I'm looking at is an ultrabook from Lenovo, because their keyboards do work for me. But it would be another gadget, 3.5 lbs, and about $1700. .... Thought I'd explore the $100 keyboards first <wg>


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

tkepner said:


> Unless your note taking at the conference always gives you a table to work at, the roll-up and folding keyboards can be impossible to use. And with wrist issues, typing on your lap might not be the best idea.
> 
> All the tablet/keyboard combinations I've seen seem to be designed for table-top use.


Thanks for your input, Tony. I was guessing that about the roll-ups, but hadn't seen any. Good to hear from someone who has.

That Freedom keyboard I mentioned is suppose to have pin to keep it from folding back up while in use. Is that the issue you've seen? Or something else I should be on the lookout for?


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

The rollup keyboards aren't rigid, so if you try to use them on your lap, the keys are likely to "run away" from you.


----------



## T.M. Blades (May 1, 2013)

I also have the Note II, but all the bluetooth keyboards I found were "mini" and I wanted a full size. So, instead I bought a micro USB to USB female converter ($3 on ebay).  I bought a pretty nice Logitech wireless USB keyboard that I like much better since most of those are full size and better to type on. Plug in the dongle, and bam! Full size keyboard.

I'm using drop box + Kingsoft Office for Android. You can pull up your dropbox files right from the application and edit them and either save them back to the cloud or locally on the SDcard if you want. 

I like to write outside on my lanai sometimes instead of being cooped up in the house. 


Tabby


----------



## TempleStorm (Feb 27, 2013)

I started using a keyboard from Adesso, model # WKB-1000BA. Purchased at Tiger Direct for $34.95.Thought I was getting a steal. lol! 

Love it. The other great thing is it's so thin I can slip it into my spiral note book and you can barely tell that it's there.

Good luck with finding something.

~ TS


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Great info!  Thank you.

And, Tabby, I'm so glad to know someone's blazed this trail successfully ;-)


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

I do this. I even have a flexible arm mounted to my recliner. The tablet hangs in front me so i can look over the top and see my wall mounted tv. Wireless keyboard's in my lap.

If you use a usb otg cable (about $2 on amazon) with your micro usb port you can attach any pc usb peripheral on Android Os 4 or higher. I use a mouse/keyboard combo from Bif Lots. Cost me $20 and it takes triple a batteries in the keyboard, double As in the mouse

I can even hook in a usb port splitter/hub and then also connect flashdrives.(Toshiba Excite 10 tablet)


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

.
I've been considering this option too
http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?Ntt=bluetooth+keyboard&N=

I should try kingsoft a bit more..


Tabitha said:


> I'm using drop box + Kingsoft Office for Android.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I got one of these a while ago for less than $15 from Amazon, and have been very satisfied with it. It works fine with all my IOS and Android devices:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0096M8VR2/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1










Mike


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the information and the encouragement. I'm typing this on my new Wedge keyboard. on the Samsung Galazt Note 2. So far, so good. Wish there were more info, but I'm stumbling along okay.  Even with out a mouse.

Think this will work for note-taking, email. Probably not for writing.


----------

